
A Goal-Setting System I Learned from Google - megahz
https://www.forbes.com/sites/karlsun/2017/05/16/the-idea-i-stole-from-google-or-how-i-learned-to-love-okrs/#2c4743c56a2f
======
sharemywin
sounds like a good system.

